# Classic Bedford motorhome anybody?



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

....if you have £70,000 to £90,000 spare of course!!!!

http://www.historics.co.uk/buying/auctions/2014-08-30/cars/1950-bedford-ob-motor-home.aspx?p

Carl


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nice find Carl, I'd give it serious thought if I had the dosh, if only to flash bast Mr BMW at 90mph :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

I would LOVE that bus.


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

love it.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

What a beauty! Mine suddenly looks very boring.


----------

